# Just rented a Glock 19 and XD9



## script (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a gun store just down the street from me, today I decided to stop in and see what they had. The lady showed me a Glock 17, 19, and a Springfield XD9.

All of the guns where trimmed in 9mm, and by looks and feel alone, I much preferred the XD9 to the Glock, and between the Glocks, I preferred the 19 to the 17. As it turned out this gun shop had a indoor shooting range attached, and I was able to rent each and try them both out. 

Although I preferred the looks, and feel of the Springfield, as soon as I fired the Glock 19 I was done looking. The gun was way more comfortable to shoot and I was much more accurate with it. Now im in love, I have narrowed my search exclusively to a Glock 19 trimmed the way I want. Is it just me or does the Glock have a shorter trigger pull?

Anyway, the Glock was $465.00, and from what I have seen on the internet that’s not a bad price at all. This is going to be my first handgun and I want to start off with something small and cheap to fire, the Glock 19 seems perfect for me.

My first gun was an SAR 1 AK-47, and one of my biggest regrets with that gun was that I didn’t spend a few extra bucks to get a nicer looking AK with a milled receiver. So since I usually end up spending more time looking at my guns than firing them I want to get a glock that has some mods on it. Nothing crazy I was thinking about nothing more than a textured grip and stainless top.

Is there anyplace I can get a new gun with these mods already done for a reasonable price?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can send the slide off to be hard chromed (for around $115-$125), NP3'd (around $125, if I remember correctly), or have it duracoated grey/sliver from CCR for around $60.

As far as the texturing of the grip, that can get kinda expensive.

U will probably be better off buying your own gun and then having this done. Or, I guess U could look at some of the sights and Gunbroker. U may find one already done up that way that someone wants to sell.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

The tenifer finish on Glocks is so tough and durable, I think hard chroming is a waste of money unless all you want to do is change the color. Stippling the frame is another matter as this may not only enhance the appearance but provide a better grip as well. I agree with SW - you will probably have to buy the gun, then find someone who has expertise in stippling polymer frames. You might contact Glockmeister or another Glock supplier to see what they say.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

That's a great price on the Glock. When you said "I usually end up spending more time looking at my guns than firing them " that is very important to me also. I love to go to my safe and pick out a gun for the evening and fondle it until bed time. One of my favorite one's is my Walther P99. I call it my eye candy. Tonight I'll fondle my S&W686plus and play with the action. Post a picture of your glock if you get it. Again that's a great price.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> The tenifer finish on Glocks is so tough and durable, I think hard chroming is a waste of money unless all you want to do is change the color. Stippling the frame is another matter as this may not only enhance the appearance but provide a better grip as well. I agree with SW - you will probably have to buy the gun, then find someone who has expertise in stippling polymer frames. You might contact Glockmeister or another Glock supplier to see what they say.


Actually, the hard chrome will be tougher than the black coating on a GLock. I prev had a Glock 26 that I carried everyday - granted, it took about 6 months. But after a time, I started to wear certain spots after carrying it and holstering/unholstering it everyday. After many years, I paid the $45 and had Glock reblacken it. I think I had it 7 years by that point.

But, with the hard chrome, unless U scratch it with metal or drag it on the cement, it won't wear at all from leather. So, its a little more durable. BUt for a stock finish, Glock is the toughest I've seen.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I love to go to my safe and pick out a gun for the evening and fondle it until bed time. One of my favorite one's is my Walther P99. I call it my eye candy. Tonight I'll fondle my S&W686plus and play with the action.


Hey there Space, 
never know what your gonna post .....funny stuff ... :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 I read your posts just to see what your gonna say next ... always a good chuckle ... :mrgreen:


----------

